# [config] fluxbox e fonts [risolto]

## lopio

ciao,

so che argomento e' ritrito ma questa volta vorrei alcune dritte per capire un po'

Emergo dei font (per esempio artwiz) e aggiorno /etc/fonts/local.conf 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf,~/.fonts.conf 

Aggiorno le cache con fc-cache pero' poi non so cosa mi rappresenta e come usare  la lista che fc-list mi propone.

Se devo cambiare infatti i font della xterm mi tocca lanciarla con xterm -fn e nome recuperato con xfontsel

Non esiste una maniera + furba anche di impostare un font per xterm senza passargli il parametro?

Non esiste relazione con i nomi fc-list  e quelli che xfontsel presenta?

Perche' tutte le volte che emergiamo un font viene chiesto di riempire i 3 file sopracitati (con stessa info in forma diversa), quale il ruolo degli ultimi 2? Non portano info ridondante?

Grazie infiniteLast edited by lopio on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fctk

non c'è bisogno di passare ogni volta il parametro a xterm. edita ~/.Xdefaults e metti:

XTerm*faceName: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:style=Roman

XTerm*faceSize: 11

o qualcosa di simile.

per quanto riguarda i font:

http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.7.0/doc/fonts.html

----------

## lopio

 *fctk wrote:*   

> non c'è bisogno di passare ogni volta il parametro a xterm. edita ~/.Xdefaults e metti:
> 
> XTerm*faceName: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:style=Roman
> 
> XTerm*faceSize: 11
> ...

 

grazie del tips si vede che sono abituato (make) da kde dove il file .Xdefaults e' bello pronto e non l'ho mai toccato

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda i font:
> 
> http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.7.0/doc/fonts.html

 

[/quote]

purtropo girando tra i vari post ci sono arrivato anch'io ma non ho ricavato nulla....

I caratteri li vedo brutti  nel senso che li veo calcati verso destra.

E' problema antialias?

grazie

----------

## fctk

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Perche' tutte le volte che emergiamo un font viene chiesto di riempire i 3 file sopracitati (con stessa info in forma diversa), quale il ruolo degli ultimi 2? Non portano info ridondante?
> 
> Grazie infinite

 

da quanto ho capito ci sono due sistemi di gestione dei font:

*original core X11 fonts system (i font vanno specificati in xorg.conf, per tutti gli utenti)

*Xft fonts system (/etc/fonts/fonts.conf per tutti gli utenti, ~/.fonts.conf per il singolo utente)

il secondo dovrebbe essere il migliore, ma non tutte le app ancora lo supportano.

per quanto riguarda l'antialias e simili devi editare il fonts.conf del singolo utente, e provare ad abilitare o a disabilitare le varie cose come scritto nella sezione 2.1.2. Fine-tuning Xft oppure qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#.7E.2F.fonts.conf

comunque uno screenshot non sarebbe male...  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

ciao,

ho fatto screenshot sul portatile con import ma immagine che ottengo la vedo bella sul pc di casa (???) quindi non rende l'idea di come io veda realmente i caratteri.Non e' che dovevo dare bmp?Il comando import produce jpg... 

[url]

http://mio.discoremoto.virgilio.it/gentoo/       file e'    ima.jpg

[/url]

----------

## fctk

jpeg è un formato lossy, mentre bmp non lo è, quindi a limite il .jpg si vede peggio del bitmap... comunque confermo quello che hai detto, e cioè che su un monitor crt sembra tutto ok...

ipotesi: non è che la colpa è del monitor del notebook? spero di no...  :Confused: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Su monitor TFT effettivamente si vedono male i caratteri...

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## randomaze

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Su monitor TFT effettivamente si vedono male i caratteri...

 

Suppongo dipenda dalla risoluzione nativa del monitor vs risoluzione di utilizzo

----------

## lopio

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Su monitor TFT effettivamente si vedono male i caratteri...
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Jaco

 

quindi    neanche una piccola sepranza di avere 1 font bello e non bordato di nero a destra?

Lo dico perche' cosi' e' proprio inguardabile e visto che il portatile non e' mio ma di mio fratello non se ne parla di fare proseliti e proporre gentoo al posto di xpLast edited by lopio on Mon Oct 11, 2004 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lopio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   Su monitor TFT effettivamente si vedono male i caratteri... 
> 
> Suppongo dipenda dalla risoluzione nativa del monitor vs risoluzione di utilizzo

 

cosa consigli. La  risoluzione e' 800x600...

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *JacoMozzi wrote:*   Su monitor TFT effettivamente si vedono male i caratteri... 
> 
> Suppongo dipenda dalla risoluzione nativa del monitor vs risoluzione di utilizzo 
> 
> cosa consigli. La  risoluzione e' 800x600...

 

nono, mi sono spiegato male...

Dicevo che nel tuo screenshot vedo effettivamente dei brutti caratteri...

Se setti tutto correttamente si vede bene tranquillo  :Smile: 

Solo "800x600" di risoluzione?

Io sul mio tft da 15" devo tassativamente mettere a 1024x768 sennò si vede malissimo a risoluzioni più basse.

Però a 1024*768 si vede benissimo  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## lopio

ciao sembra che non riesca ad alzare l risoluzione sopra 800x600 perche' se metto 1024x768 mi crasha X

Che fare?

----------

## randomaze

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao sembra che non riesca ad alzare l risoluzione sopra 800x600 perche' se metto 1024x768 mi crasha X

 

Crasha... e non dice nulla? Che driver video stai usando?

----------

## lopio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   ciao sembra che non riesca ad alzare l risoluzione sopra 800x600 perche' se metto 1024x768 mi crasha X 
> 
> Crasha... e non dice nulla? Che driver video stai usando?

 

Il driver e' neomagic per chipset NM2160

sempre guardare i log,sempre guardare i log,sempre guardare i log....dovrei scriverlo mille volte.

allora sembra che non ci  riuscisse per via del Refresh orizzontale e ora va meglio.Ho messo HorizSync 30-50

Bene adesso i font li vedo bene    :Very Happy: 

GRAZIE A TUTTI 

Comunque ampliare il range del refresh implica solo che vengono fatti + tentativi per settare i default mode?

grazie

----------

## fctk

in teoria il problema del range dei refresh non dovrebbe nemmeno porsi, nel senso che tali valori dovrebbero essere presi dalle specifiche del monitor... ma questo vale per i crt. non sono molto esperto degli lcd...

----------

## lucapost

Sapete consigliarmi qualche "leggera" alternativa a xfontsel? magari in gtk2 (~amd64)....

----------

## lucapost

Sto provando a cambiare fonts al mio fluxbox, utf.8 dovrebbe essere a posto:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8

lucapost@jarod ~ $ locale -a

C

en_GB.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.utf8

POSIX
```

Installati da portage, in /usr/share/fonts/ ho:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ ls /usr/share/fonts/ -l

total 128

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 32768 2006-10-31 10:59 100dpi

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 32768 2006-10-31 10:59 75dpi

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-25 16:13 artwiz

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-25 16:06 artwiz-aleczapka-en

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-18 14:28 corefonts

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-10-31 10:59 cyrillic

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 2006-11-09 19:43 encodings

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-18 14:28 freefonts

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-10-17 18:59 mathematica-fonts

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 12288 2006-10-31 10:59 misc

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-18 14:29 sharefonts

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-18 14:29 terminus

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-10-14 23:12 ttf-bitstream-vera

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-10-30 12:52 Type1

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-18 14:29 unifont

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-25 16:03 util

```

Per provare gli artwiz, prendo la stringa da xfontsel, e modifico il file del tema in questo modo:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ cat /home/lucapost/.fluxbox/styles/black1.1/theme.cfg |grep font

menu.frame.font: -artwiz-snap-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-p-90-iso646.1991-irv

menu.title.font: -artwiz-snap-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-p-90-iso646.1991-irv

toolbar.clock.font: -artwiz-snap-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-p-90-iso646.1991-irv

toolbar.workspace.font: -artwiz-snap-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-p-90-iso646.1991-irv

toolbar.iconbar.focused.font: -artwiz-snap-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-p-90-iso646.1991-irv

toolbar.iconbar.unfocused.font:   -artwiz-snap-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-p-90-iso646.1991-irv

window.font:   -artwiz-snap-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-p-90-iso646.1991-irv
```

Riavvio il tema, ma i font non si modificano, cosa sbaglio?

----------

## lucapost

Sembra essere risolto da quando ho ricompilato fluxbox con la USE="truetype"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

